# GE Commercial - Any Matrix fans?



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, I wouldn't normally link to a commercial, but I really liked this one. It's only good if you are a fan of The Matrix movie.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loinY8MmVq8


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Four Pillars said:


> Ok, I wouldn't normally link to a commercial, but I really liked this one. It's only good if you are a fan of The Matrix movie.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loinY8MmVq8


The ad is pretty good but it's going to be creepy the next time I visit a hospital.

PS: Fan of the 1st Matrix movie. The rest were crap.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Good find.

Maybe Agent Smith's picture will be in all the annual reports from now on. Come to think of it, GE would make a perfect candidate to become Skynet.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Google is the closest to making Skynet. Maybe IBM.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

andrewf said:


> I think Google is the closest to making Skynet. Maybe IBM.


But they don't have the hardware...


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Google doesn't have hardware? Hilarious! Do you think the internet runs on unicorn farts?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

andrewf said:


> I think Google is the closest to making Skynet. Maybe IBM.


Good commercial!

Nah, google will just litter skynet with ads .... I'll go with MS clippy becoming self aware in Win9.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

andrewf said:


> Do you think the internet runs on unicorn farts?


Everyone knows Unicorns don't fart, but the rainbows they poop certainly power the internet.

I just see much of GE's products as more easily weaponizable than Google's. I guess if an autonomous machine were to be developed, it would be out of some master search algorithm penned from Google employees. Maybe then the brains are Google and the brawn is Lockheed Martin and Boeing.

I can see the incubators GE manufactures for babies being converted into the chambers where the humans are grown in the Matrix.


----------

